# Airplane Travel



## cloverhedgie7 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi! I'm getting my hedgehog today, and I was wondering about airplane travel. We are flying in a small plane, and the flight is about an hour long. I was thinking hand warmers in a fleece pouch/snuggle bag to keep her warm. Any other ideas?


----------

